# MTS snails come out in the day now?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

For some reason my Malaysia trumpet snails are still active in the daytime now. The only things I have changed are swapping out a light fixture from 2x55w 6700k power compact lights to 4x54w T5HO with 1x6700 2x6500 and 1x10000 bulbs. I dislike seeing them hanging around my plants.

Also, I removed my 18 adult angel fish and 60 young kirbs from the tank. I now have about 8 rainbows and 2 apistos in the tank only.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know, they are always active in my Vietnamese biotope. Can't imagine light would make much of a difference...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They seemed to be mostly nocturnal before but now they are all over.

I have a few assassin snails in the tank but they will take a long while to multiply I think. 

Might have to buy some loaches?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Perhaps they ran out of food in the substrate? Did you cleaned that recently? In my Vietnamese tank is only half an inch of sand and because of the 20X flow, not much food is in the substrate and they graze the stones (which are covered in algae for the Sewellias). Assasins aren't known for fast reproduction no. I've only had one customer so far who had an explosion of assasins after he bought 2 to get rid of snails. 100 free assasins for us


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm yes I did clean the substrate a bit more than usual the same day I took out all the fish and got new lights. I'm also feeding less now that the angels are gone so perhaps that is what is going on. They must be starving and looking for food.

I hope they die off soon there are so many of them (at least 2-3,000). I've only got about 9 or 10 assassins in the tank at the moment. I saw them mating the other day so I know they are doing well. I've actually got about 50 in my other 90g tank at home where they are breeding and massacring the MTS population. I could always grab a few more from there.


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you don't like them, feel free to send some my way.  I've been looking for some recently as my populations have dwindled to almost nothing. 

As far as how active they are I would agree with the food thing. Mine were always fairly active during the day and I tend to underfeed my tanks a bit.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Where are you located?

I need to get rid of as many as possible they are nibbling my Barclaya longifolia.

I had a similarly huge population in my other 90g tank, except I never saw them. I did have a 2" layer of soil in that tank though so perhaps they had enough food in there.


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Milford. If it's too far I could always pay for shipping if your willing to pack them up.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can just bait them and remove a whole bunch that way.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

When populations of MTS are very high in my tanks, I notice more diurnal activity.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting. 

I think I'll try bait and remove as many as I can. I'll pack them all up for you axel.

You should change your location to Milford, CT. I'll probably be driving up in a week or two so I can bring them with for our next club meeting if you like. I'll gather a good 1000 or so for you.

Damn things are ruining my Barclaya


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I think I'll try bait and remove as many as I can. I'll pack them all up for you axel.
> 
> ...


Sounds good I've got a few tanks that could use them. My dirt needs some stirring up lol.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No worries you'll have a lifetime supply when I drive up.

Have you thought about adding an avatar?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Zapins said:


> For some reason my Malaysia trumpet snails are still active in the daytime now. .....
> 
> Any thoughts?


I believe it's a sign of the population getting too large. When I see this activity I cull out the adults and give them away or euthanize. I find the easiest way to catch snail is an algae wafer in a net over night the next day they will be in the net for removal. In the OP case might as well do the trapping in the daytime.


----------

